# Light Arrows for 3D / Vanes



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

Easton Superdrive23's will work, they are 7.4 gpi, I have some built to about 29" (I'd have to measure them to be sure) but they weigh out finished at 356 grains total with 100 gr heads, going to actually turn down my Helix a turn to get a little further away from 5.6 gpp I'm at now


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Victory 3DHV .350 spine weighs 6.4 gpi the Elite series are .001"


----------



## Alpinator (May 9, 2020)

OK the Superdrive won't work with 31" Arrow length - I'll end up somewhere slightly above 6 gpp.
One option would be to crank up the bow to 65 or 70 pounds. 70 would be perfect, but maybe my shoulder won't like it 

The Victorys though could work. 

Thanks for the hints!!


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

A second for the victory arrows. The 3dhv or the vaps are probably going to be the lightest you will find. 
Maybe an arrow from Carbontech?


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

3DHV would be my choice but if U want thicker arrow then V-TAC what is 6.8GPI at 380 spine.
Some SpyderVanes invictus vanes for them and U'r pretty much as light as possible.

U' have something like 33.5" DL when Your arrow needs to be 31" ?


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

It depends...
2 arrows rounds - skinny arrow : 3D HV 
1 arrow round - fat arrow: superdrive 23, BE challenger, CXL pro


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

The guy who tuned my bow says you can get away with three inches shorter arrows than your draw length for 3D


----------



## Alpinator (May 9, 2020)

I decided to go with the Superdrive 23 and did already build em. They weigh 357 grain with a 90 grain tip (which is pretty light in my eyes).
I too cranked the bow to 65 pounds, so the gpp ratio now is 5,49. 

From the length point of view: With 31", they are around 2 inches too long from a subjective point of view.

The 31 inch arrow length was defined by the bow dealer for my draw length, with the switch to a thumb release (from a wrist) in mind. Funny thing is that I didn't adapt my DL when I switched to a thumb release. The Carter Attraction is a monster of a release though and I assume that it balanced out the difference between wrist and handheld in the end.

I'm gonna shorten them by 2 inches, which will end up with a 5,2 gpp ratio, which is the "as best as it can get" ratio for target/3d shooting according to multiple sources.

Yesterday, I tested them on a proper field target site from 20 to 60 yards and they are really precise and flying beautifully. I fletched them with 4" shield feathers, since I like the look very much. I'd be interesting to shoot on 80 y and 100 y target distance and see how they perform, but the site I was at yesterday only provides 60y and since I've only got limited space around where I currently live, I'm not able to test that so soon. 

I hate the fact that you can't just test something here like that without being seen by some scaredy cat's that will call the police because they think that you're a terrorist, preparing for Jihad.


----------

